# Portuguese corker



## dwjk (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all,
I have been having problems with my corker creasing synthetic corks and causing them to leak. It worked on my first 4 batches of wine although it was creasing the corks then too. ( i pulled a cork on an older bottle and had a look)I have also tried other natural corks and they leak as well.
My dealer is supposed to bring me in another corker with a brass iris. I hope this fixes my problem. Any one else having similar problems with these corkers?

Also, I now have 60 leaking wine bottles. They have been corked for close to a month now. Will the air that is leaking harm my wine? It must be minimal.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sacalait (Mar 7, 2008)

I've never had any leaks with the Portuguese corker I've been using and I've corked 500+/- bottles. I wasn't aware that brass irises were available for this corker.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 7, 2008)

A number of people have reported problems with synthetic corks being creased by their corker. I don't think that it is one specific brand. I have felt a sharp edge on the irises of some corkers. I think it is that sharp edge taht is causing the problem.

I have not had this problem, but will be getting a new corker later this year. So I will be looking closely when it's time to buy.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont use synthetic corks but would say that the plastic iris is not strong enough to compress synthetic corks or just some specific brands of synthetic corks. The Italian corker is the 1 with the Brass Iris.


----------

